# Wierdness in X:  video mode not set, no keyboard or sound

## mounty1

MSI S270 laptop.  I routinely emerge --sync -q && emerge -quDN --keep-going world or equivalent.  I did so on 2 December and it seems to have done some strangeness.  Before that, I did so about four weeks ago without problems.

Because of the lack of linking with LDAP, I've hard-masked gnutls-3.

Neither revdep-rebuild nor emerge -quDN world find anything to do so the system is up to date as of 6 December 2012.

The machine boots fine with a nice column of [OK] down the right.  It behaves correctly until X starts up.  I've rc-update del xdm for now.  When X/KDE starts,it starts in 1024x768 although the screen is 1200x800the keyboard does nothing (including caps. lock)KDE reports that the audio hardware is missing.

So what's going on ?  I repeat, the machine was working correctly up to the current batch of updates.  /usr is not on a separate partiition, so nothing to do with udev wierdness in that area.

----------

## Hu

Obvious first question when anyone reports problems with X and I/O: did you upgrade the X server and not rebuild the relevant x11-drivers packages?

----------

## mounty1

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Obvious first question when anyone reports problems with X and I/O: did you upgrade the X server and not rebuild the relevant x11-drivers packages?

 Sorry, yes, I forgot to mention:  all packages mentioned in /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers/ rebuilt.

In any case, that wouldn't explain why the sound has gone ...

----------

## Ant P.

Udev is currently broken and not loading modules. You'll have to add them to /etc/conf.d/modules manually.

----------

## mounty1

Hmm.  I'm obviously adding too much because that locks it on boot.  I wonder how long udev will stay broken.

I didn't even realise that udev was related to loading of modules ... I assumed that was entirely the responsbility of the kernel.

----------

## mounty1

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Udev is currently broken and not loading modules. You'll have to add them to /etc/conf.d/modules manually.

 ... or should we be using eudev instead ?

----------

## VoidMage

 *mounty1 wrote:*   

>  *Ant P. wrote:*   Udev is currently broken and not loading modules. You'll have to add them to /etc/conf.d/modules manually. ... or should we be using eudev instead ?

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  It was broken only on ebuild side and just for a short time.

It should work correctly now.

----------

## mounty1

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

>   It was broken only on ebuild side and just for a short time.
> 
> It should work correctly now.

 I emerge --synced 24 hours ago then emerge -quDN world, revdep-rebuild and haskell-updater as well for good measure (not that it's related) but it's still at 1024x768.

----------

